# LV 72 LIGHTSHIP south wales (INFO & PIC HEAVY)



## welsh_noir (Feb 14, 2017)

*LV 72 LIGHTSHIP south wales*

LV 72 lightship​
This site has been on my list for about five years but never got around to visiting, which is funny as i live in the same town!

I remember as a child i use to ask my dad about this ship, who is a fellow explorer with great knowledge on derelict military sites (Also who i have got location info on most of my to-do list from) he use to tell me that "army men" use to run it but i never believed him.

The LV 72 lightship was responsible for saving over 30 shipwrecked soldiers during the D-DAY landings.

The entire lower levels are flooded and have been filled with clay/mud over the years so i couldnt have a mooch down there, i was gutted


----------



## theartist (Feb 14, 2017)

All that wubberly wust.


----------



## welsh_noir (Feb 14, 2017)

There's a historian trying to buy this ship to restore it to its former glory, so I thought I'd do a report on it before it was too late


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 14, 2017)

Nice ,interesting that it had its own motive power,none of the English lightships had engines and had to be towed into position.


----------



## welsh_noir (Feb 15, 2017)

Yes that is interesting, lightships are amazing.


----------



## smiler (Feb 15, 2017)

You might have done a bit of research, great report and pics of a bit out of the usual site, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Conrad (Feb 15, 2017)

Ace despite the sorry state it's in. Thanks for sharing.

I am confused as to why the the history seems to be American and yet it has a British Light Vessel number?


----------



## welsh_noir (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm pretty sure it was a British ship helping America during the war


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Feb 16, 2017)

that's a very interesting report thanks, don't get too see many derelict ships about lol


----------



## welsh_noir (Feb 16, 2017)

yeah thats such a shame, so much history between those rivets.


----------



## welshwolf (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi great pics but unfortunately your build and service history are for the wrong light vessel. The one you have referred to is the American LV72. The one in Neath is the British LV72 built in 1903 and has no propulsion engines. and as 
you mentioned she did indeed serve during ww2 off the coast of Normandy .. More info here lv72
https://www.facebook.com/groups/787159187984566/


----------



## welsh_noir (Mar 5, 2017)

There seems to be a error during editing, I will 
fix thosas soonaspoaible


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 5, 2017)

Thought I was going mad there, cant see anything lol


----------



## welsh_noir (Mar 10, 2017)

ill get too it now lol


BikinGlynn said:


> Thought I was going mad there, cant see anything lol


----------

